# Ошибка при LD_ASSUME_KERNEL

## ketyboss

Hi All! 

Возникает ошибка при подготовке к инсталляции Oracle. В самом начале кладу юзера oracle. Как только добовляю к .bash_profile переменную LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.5 то систему полностью "перемыкает" Выдает ошибки на самые элементарные команды. Напирмер если даю ком. env то вылетает ошибка

env:error while loading shared libraries:libc.so.6:cannot open shared object file:No such file or directory 

Линк libc.so.6 находится в каталоге /lib т.е. вроде все ок. Кто нибудь знает как с этим бороться?

----------

## Alarik

попробуй вместо 2.2.5 подставить свою версию ядра. 

Хотя тут может ругнуться инсталяция оракла

----------

## Rikz

Очень не советую добавлять LD_ASSUME_KERNEL="2.2.5" в bash_profile. Например, если задать эту переменную в /etc/env.d/00basic, то система будет нерабочая  :Smile: 

Можно запускать инсталеер Oracle таким образом:

```
$ LD_ASSUME_KERNEL="2.2.5" ./command_to_run_oracle_installer
```

----------

